# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  wifi для игрового клуба

## Stenli

Можно ли использовать вай-фай для игрового клуба? Не будут ли лагать игрушки? Заприметил для себя сетевые DWA-525 и роутер DAP-1150.

----------


## Хемуль

Камрад, а не проще поставить обычную локалку и какой-нить 16-портовый свич. Просто от выбранного Вами роутера народ плюётся и матерится. Кроме того, лично наблюдал картину, когда сей роутер уходил в штопор при сильной нагрузке на сеть.
И всё таки мало информации по сабжу - сколько машин, какой канал и проч.

----------


## Stenli

Да вот я и думал, что проще как раз таки без проводов. 
А что народ плюется, что говорит? Неужели роутер этот не выдерживает заявленной нагрузки?
Полагаю компов 10 штук, входящая 6 мБ, исходящая 128 кБ - на все компы.

----------

